# Dove Hunting Choke tube



## justjohn (May 21, 2004)

Should I use a Modified choke and #6 shot for dove hunting? What is your preforance?


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

justjohn said:


> Should I use a Modified choke and #6 shot for dove hunting? What is your preforance?


Improved Cylinder


----------



## Circle B BearKat (Jul 20, 2005)

I normally use my improved cylinder choke in the SBE, and I usually shoot 12 ga. 7 1/2 when I'm on a turnrow or fencline hunting a field. Depends on what types of shooting opportunities that you are getting, if for example I'm in the middle of a field and having to take little longer shots I might spin out the IC and put in a modified choke.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

I have a lot of WhiteWing's # 6's is the way to go Improved or Modified is good, Just remember if don't pull the trigger they will never fall...I shot Rio # 6's you can reach out and get'em...


----------



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

28ga o/u modified over improved #8 at the beginning of the season, then 7 1/2 later in the season as the birds get larger.


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

It all depends on the conditions of your shots. For #6's, I would assume you are going for longer shots (greater than 25yards). Inside of 30 yards, I've usually stuck with IC and 7-1/2's. When later in the season or out in an area where the shots are a good bit out there, I'll use #6's and either IMod or Mod. This is also based on using a 12ga for dove. When using a 28ga or .410, I'll use Mod for everything and (if available) change the shells for the shot.


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

Improved Cylinder on the top and modified on the bottom of my 20 Gauge. Also 6 is a little to big for my liking i shoot 7.5's or 8's.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

I use IC for everything including geese. Anything heavier than 7 1/2s for dove is overkill in my opinion, unless you're shooting whitewings at 50+ yards. Even with 8s sometimes the meat get's a little torn up. Good luck.


----------



## TXplugger (Nov 26, 2007)

Modified with 7 1/2's or 8's.


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

*choke*

I/C with high velocity 71/2 shot


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

IC 7.5


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

6" cannon full of anything i can pack in her lol


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

TXplugger said:


> Modified with 7 1/2's or 8's.


Ditto.


----------



## PK-Russ (Mar 14, 2007)

I guide and hunt on a ranch in Frio County with great dove hunting. I shoot a 12 guage Beretta. We hunt fields and tanks. I always have used a modified choke with 7.5 shot. If it's later in the season and the birds are flying a little higher I will use a full choke with the same shot. I truly believe that cheap shells are not as efficient. I am not saying that you need high brass $12 a box shells but I don't like the cheap winchester shells. To each his/her own. Of course if the birds are really coming in, it really doesn't matter what choke you are using.


----------



## Jess (May 18, 2008)

10gauge, full choke, bbb's all day!:dance: no seriously, briley make a choke DESIGNED for dove hunting!


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Brileys makes a light mod choke that is between an IC and Mod and is about the best all round. Combined with 71/2 and 8s it is hard to beat.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Improved and 7 1/2 shot is the best all around. I would however try daddyeaux's Briley light mod. Sounds interesting.

Remember "high brass" and "magnum" rounds does not necessarily mean higher velocity or power. High brass or high base is a hold over from the old days, but it doesn't really mean anything now. Most of the time magnum just means more BB's, and sometimes slower velocity. Sometimes more shot is worse. Each shotgun needs to be patterned with different loads to see which one shoots the best pattern. Sometimes a high velocity load will "shoot through" the rest of the pattern leaving a big hole in the middle. I've seen it on patterning boards.

There are 3/4 oz 28 ga loads which will kill better than most cheap "dove and quail" 12 ga. 1 1/8 oz loads. The gauge makes no difference in killing power either. A number 
7 1/2 shot moving at a muzzle velocity of 1200 fps is exactly the same whether it comes out of a 12 ga or a 410. You just obviously have more bb's going out of a 12 ga, which again is not necessarily always an advantage.

I have a very rich DR. brother in law who shoots $5,000 shotguns and takes $3-5,000 bird hunting trips, and he used to use $4 dove and quail loads, until I showed him how soft the shot was, how inferior the shot cups/ wads were, and how badly they patterned.

I worked for Remington for 5 years, and patterning your gun is the most important thing anyone can do if you want to hit consistently.

THE JAMMER


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

You are dead on about patterning the gun. Check out that light mod, I think you will like it....


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I dont thik you ever said what guage you were shooting but I shoot 20 Ga modified and 8's just a few more bb's

Charlie


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Another vote for IC.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

20 gauge only....

IC early in the season, but, usually end up shooting Mod later when the birds get spookier and a fuller plumage. Many years it ends up being IC all year though.

Also, shoot Mod on real windy days too.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

12 gauge..#8..modified.


----------



## Cypress Deerhunter (Jun 23, 2006)

Modified ; #7.5


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

12 guage I/C or Skeet chokes and 7.5 or 8's. I also prefer Double A's to the cheap dove loads.


----------



## backlashingcooger (Aug 2, 2006)

O/U 20 ga, I/c and mod.....Hi velocity/hand loaded #9 and 7-1/2....


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Skeet #2 and a Lt. Modified. Cheap shells early in the season and Live Pigeon or Trap loads later. #8's except pass shooting then 71/2s.

Hard or Magnum shot makes a big difference.

Size 6 shot poses a real threat to anybody within 200 yards of you so not a good choice for field hunting in a group.


----------



## rumdumb (Apr 17, 2008)

#2 buckshot is what you need your not going to hit them anyway


----------



## rumdumb (Apr 17, 2008)

oops thought circle b bearkat originated post


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't know what is best, but I have always shot 12 ga full choke. I like to hit them hard, and it seems fewer cripples. Of course all I had was a full choke growing up so that is what I got use to. As far as shot, 7.5 or 8s....6 seemed to big to me, what what do I know, I am a bowhunter now.

I have killed a good number with blunts and flu flus


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

I never change my choke. I shoot skeet, dove , teal, big duck, and geese with mod.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

It's a good thing guns come with more than one choke nowdays..........


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey Chunky,

I remember as a teen ager taking wooden arrows and putting an old spent .38 special cartridge on the end of it- fit perfectly. That's what we used for blunts for rabbits, etc. back then. I then drilled 4 holes one at each quadrant, and threaded thick bailing wire out about 3" on each side making four 3" loops. It gave me a 6" pattern and spun like a buzz saw, because I put huge helical on my feathers, and did kill several doves with those "full choke" arrows.

I've seen that commercially reproduced since then.

I definitely *missed many many* more than I hit (probably a 1% hit ratio or worse, but it was amazing how close you really could come almost every time). But it sure was fun. Those were the days.

THE JAMMER



Chunky said:


> I don't know what is best, but I have always shot 12 ga full choke. I like to hit them hard, and it seems fewer cripples. Of course all I had was a full choke growing up so that is what I got use to. As far as shot, 7.5 or 8s....6 seemed to big to me, what what do I know, I am a bowhunter now.
> 
> I have killed a good number with blunts and flu flus


----------

